# Wi-Fi Kettle Is A Hacking Risk



## mosaix (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32978561

Sometimes I think the world has gone mad. The internet is a great thing but why, oh, why would you want to connect your kettle to the internet? Your fridge - maybe. Your heating system - maybe. But your kettle?


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 4, 2015)

When it needs descaling, it could tweet about it.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 4, 2015)

HareBrain said:


> When it needs descaling, it could tweet about it.



Perhaps it could get up a head of steam about it?


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 4, 2015)

At least kettles aren't self-propelled (at the moment**). It can be bad enough when the police are involved in kettling people.


** - Was this the development on Skaro that really led to the creation of the Daleks...?


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 4, 2015)

at the moment ,just my shoelaces are connected to the Internet.
Am also thinking of connecting the toilet rolls.

on second thought


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 4, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Am also thinking of connecting the toilet rolls.
> 
> on second thought


You're obviously overthinking this. While a kettle can only get up a head of steam; with a toilet roll, you can really tear a strip off if you're angry with someone.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 4, 2015)

The IoT is stupidity (Internet of Things).



mosaix said:


> Your fridge - maybe. Your heating system - maybe.



Never, absolutely not. It's bad enough I have to connect to internet AT ALL. But Chrons, wikipedia, ebay, amazon and a few other places are necessary evils. I wish Google was less evil.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 4, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I wish Google was less evil.



Use DuckDuckGo, Ray.


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 4, 2015)

I get an email every month telling me that the average temperature of my house is always about 2°C or so higher than a few thousand people using the same internet-connected central heating control in my general area (whether this is my town, county or central southern England as a whole, I'm not sure).

First, in the colder months, this takes no account of the fact that I work from home, so probably have the heating on when those out to work don't. Second, the readings are similarly "overly" high here during the warmer months when I have the heating switched off all day, every day. In the second case, I've been wondering how I might reduce the temperature of my house to the average. My best guess is that I should take the heat sensor out of the hall (that's the south-facing hall with the glass door and (wider) glass panel, whose every other door, and all the walls, are with other rooms.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 4, 2015)

mosaix said:


> Use DuckDuckGo, Ray.


What about these Google Products?
Google Groups
Google +
Google APIs
Google Analytics
Stuff hosted on Google Hosting 
You Tube
Maps
Earth
Adverts on sites provided by Google
Google Translate
Google login services
Google skewing search results to their own agenda (DuckDuckGo uses Google Search)
Google's special Twitter API to provide Twitter sourced results in results (affects DuckDuckGo)
Google's Millions lobbying EU and USA
Their stupid but privacy busting Project Loon
Android (Google Spyware unless it's free version with no Playstore access)
Chrome (Google Spyware)
Playstore
Nest (home automation)
Street view (slurping WiFi data was no accident, now Android does it)
And more. 

IoT can be used by criminals to decide if you are worth robbing or in. Security on it is GARBAGE.

Google is most privacy busting corporation ever. They don't need cookies to track and profile you. They are not a kind cuddly Tech company. They are not innovators, very little other that their search was originated by them. They buy companies.
Everything they have exists to feed the money making Advertising Agency. They are the Internet equivalent of the companies that own bill boards. But real world physical adverts do not track your behaviour all day and how long, when and where you view each advert.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 4, 2015)

i Will NEVER use Apps,because i don't trust them
In the future ptobably the whole household wíll be connected to the Internet
YOUR PRIvacY will ge gone
According to some, it IS already gone


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 4, 2015)

Will they know i'm boiling my water for tea,or for coffee?


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 4, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Will they know i'm boiling my water for tea,or for coffee?


Are you worried that the beverage you choose will get you in hot water?


----------



## mosaix (Jun 4, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> What about these Google Products?
> Google Groups
> Google +
> Google APIs
> ...



If you don't like what they do, don't use them, Ray. I don't. Get yourself a good ad blocker, ghostery's quite effective as well.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 4, 2015)

ghostery accepts money to not block and doesn't block the tracking. You have to use domain blocking and NoScript.
More and more web sites use Google services and they dominate in various areas. Other people I HAVE to interact with use Google based services.

I forgot Google Docs.

I can't escape their perverting USA and EU decisions with their lobbying. DuckDuckGo is pointless.

They need to be reigned in and regulated. They are riding roughshod over EU law.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 13, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> ghostery accepts money to not block



You sure about that, Ray? Any evidence? You wouldn't want a visit from their legal people now would you? 



> DuckDuckGo is pointless.



Hardly. It returns totally different results to Google and doesn't track you.



> They need to be reigned in and regulated. They are riding roughshod over EU law.



Entirely agree.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 13, 2015)

mosaix said:


> Hardly. It returns totally different results to Google and doesn't track you.


What happens when you click on anything? Back to square one.

Also if Google is gaming the results, promoting themselves, ebay and wikipedia rather than other stuff, duck duck is the same results. It's only a proxy to Google. It's only removing Google personalisation of search results, which IS very annoying. I want a search engine, not a bookmarking service. DuckDuckgo is only hiding the underlying issue of Google's Web Services dominance. They are now adding a YouTube branded Real Time gaming video service.



mosaix said:


> You sure about that, Ray? Any evidence?


Umm. I might be confusing Ghostery and Adblock. Adblock takes payments to unblock.
Anyway, while initially a little harder ot set up, Noscript is best.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 13, 2015)

You might be right, Ray, but my primary reason for using DuckDuckGo is the lack of tracking. I'll have a look at Noscript, thanks for the pointer.


----------

